# Pink setup for the wife. CRB 6'6"



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

My wife wanted a pink reel to call "hers", she wanted pink so I wouldn't steal it and take it for my own. Ok, so I got her a Pink Avet SX 5.3. she loved it! but it needed a rod so I thought id try my hand at wrapping. I looked around and came across the CRB blanks by mudhole and ordered the 6'6" model rated 14-18lb. (I filled the avet with 17lb mono) 

we couldn't decide what colors to go with so I just ordered a bunch or random colors off mudhole and went for it. could have turned out better but it definitely could have been worse.  stuck some fugi guides on there (hardloys, started with a 16 and went to an 8) and had a rubber pacbay butt, BUT the cat stole it and I haven't recovered it yet.

still have to put on the flex coat. tomorrow i'll be adjusting guides and going cross eyed, burn off some stray fluff then start on the coat. 

btw, this blank is not consistant in its action at all. it seems to have a bit of a flat spot towards the center which made guide placement difficult. but with that said, I think it would make an awesome rod to troll for kings on the yak.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks good. I've always wanted to learn how to wrap my own rods.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks nice! Good luck to her fishing with it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks pretty sick man! I'd fish it for sure!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice job Chris! We miss you around here Bro'! Thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks dern good! Heck I'd fishw/ it even though it is pink!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great Job Chris !!!!! miss ya bro!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the props guys! 

Joe and Neal, I miss being around you guys too. They don't come much better and you guys are a real inspiration.


----------

